# Ne KS



## shroomlessg (Apr 15, 2013)

Went Out today around the Perry Lake area and found 30 small greys wont go very far in the skillet but was fun to see some out.


----------



## outdoor1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Good to hear you found some.


----------



## kawvalleyshrooms (Apr 10, 2013)

nice to know some are out there what do you think cold weather will do


----------



## kawvalleyshrooms (Apr 10, 2013)

found about 25 yellows on saturday most were pretty small hard to see but they are out still think temps are going to slow them down hoping for warm up probaly late april for peek time this year


----------



## buddainks (Apr 17, 2013)

found 19 greys in leavenworth co sunday afternoon on south facing slop of creek


----------



## ercolson (Mar 21, 2013)

is all this snow going to hurt the mushrooms?


----------



## bearkiller (Apr 23, 2013)

found 18 tallest inch half near mayetta ks
:mrgreen:


----------



## shroomlessg (Apr 15, 2013)

Found about 75 SMALL ones this weekend dunno when the big dudes will get going around my parts. My friend went out on his lunch break and found a few so I might go brave the cold for awhile hate to go in a couple days and find a bunch of frozen ones. Good Luck everyone


----------



## drew4 (Apr 24, 2013)

Found some in the snow today, but it was too deep to really hunt.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Snow actually protected any under it from the freezing temps. that would ruin them. Next 2 weeks starting this weekend will be the peak for the northern half of Kansas.


----------

